
When cops become robbers - bauc
http://www.bbc.com/news/resources/idt-sh/when_cops_become_robbers
======
tomohawk
This does not surprise me at all. The corrupt politicians of Baltimore
destroyed the PD years ago. I personally know people who left that PD and
started new careers elsewhere (leaving policing altogether) because they
didn't want to be part of a dirty organization.

Baltimore probably needs to do what Camden, NJ did and rebuild the PD from
scratch.

[https://world.wng.org/2018/03/camden_s_new_day](https://world.wng.org/2018/03/camden_s_new_day)

